# BEST Mountain Bike Shoes for Flat Pedals?



## Sigtinius (Aug 13, 2017)

I've looked at the 5.10 freerider and freerider contact. They look cool and a lot of people have them, but I've heard of comfort issues with them from lots of people as well. 

Can anyone recommend some super grippy and comfortable shoes?


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

5.10 freeriders.


----------



## injected59 (Aug 14, 2016)

I just recently switched to flats. I have a pair of 5.10s and they seem to work ok. I rode my mb into town this morning and wore my merrel boots which also seemed fine. Unless your skill level is up there I think most shoes/hiking boots will work fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sigtinius (Aug 13, 2017)

I know most shoes will work fine, but I want something to replace my old Nike tennis shoes I currently use for mountain biking. I would use something else but (believe it or not) I don't have a pair of vans/ skate shoes and I don't have any hiking shoes, that's why I want some mountain bike specific shoes


----------



## Sigtinius (Aug 13, 2017)

Do you know how the freeriders compare to the freerider contacts and freerider pro's?


----------



## Sigtinius (Aug 13, 2017)

Anyone know any good shoes from another brand? I'm seeing a lot of quality control issues in the reviews of the freerider's from the soles coming apart.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

The best for comfort, to avoid your feet getting numb from the pounding of rocks and roots, that's what I wanted. The one that does it is Adidas Supernova Boost. The Boost midsole(white stuff) is the best cushion and the Continental rubber soles work fine with stubby or rounded pins. Use low heels over bumps with your butt off the saddle and they stick like glue. The stubby/rounded pins don't cut up the soles or your shins.


----------



## byost34 (Jan 19, 2018)

I have a 3 pairs of 5-10's the oldest are 6 years old and I still wear them occasionally. They are super comfortable.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Sigtinius said:


> Do you know how the freeriders compare to the freerider contacts and freerider pro's?


I've worn all three. There are a couple different rubber compounds in use among the various models and you can read about that on 5.10's website.

I started with regular Freeriders. I like them, but they have the flexiest sole of the bunch. Good for control and wrapping your foot around the pedals when you're in the air. But it can fatigue your feet on a long ride. At the other end of the spectrum are the Pro's. They have pretty stiff soles. Good support and cushion for your feet. But honestly, I didn't feel like I could feel enough feedback from the trail through my feet. I was so used to the regular Freeriders that the difference was a bit too much for me. I'd probably get used to it if I owned the shoes, but this was just a demo ride. I ended up buying the Contacts because they fall in the middle in stiffness. More stiffness and cushion than the regular Freeriders, but less than the Pros. I've been pretty happy with them.

I have pedals with stubby, rounded pins (xpedo spry) as well as pedals with longer, sharper pins (DMR Vault). What works best, frankly, depends on where and how you ride. I enjoy riding rugged stuff and I am working on skills involving getting my wheels off the ground. Frankly, stubby pins don't cut it for that stuff. They're fine for less aggressive riding and less aggressive terrain, but there are plenty of times that I DO want better grip on the pedals so the longer, sharper pins stay on my trail bike, regardless of what shoes I'm wearing.

Part of the problem with reports of soles coming apart is that REALLY GRIPPY mtb pedals with long, sharp pins tears the pi$$ out of shoes. Doesn't matter which ones. It's less the soles of the shoes and more related to the pedals. But the use of soft, grippy rubber compounds to further increase traction definitely doesn't help. Anything you use with long, sharp pins is going to get torn up. 5.10 actually sells resole kits for their shoes. I plan to take this route with my older Freeriders. For one, it'll probably stiffen the soles a bit, but it'll also let me rotate between two pairs of shoes so that I can have a dry pair of shoes the day after dealing with the inevitable deep Pisgah river crossings I have to deal with (which tends to leave you with soggy shoes for a couple days, even if you take your shoes off for the deepest ones you have to walk across).


----------



## gtsum2 (Jun 28, 2017)

I’ve been wearing merrrel hiking boots or running shoes...recently got a pair of free riders and the hype is justified...sticks like glue on the flats and seems pretty well built


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Check out Teva Links, they are pretty comfortable for me, grip is good using Canfield Mountain pedals, have pretty sharp pins


----------



## WLB (Apr 25, 2011)

BTW, they don't make them anymore, but you can still find them online for pretty cheap


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Sigtinius said:


> Anyone know any good shoes from another brand? I'm seeing a lot of quality control issues in the reviews of the freerider's from the soles coming apart.


I've owned Freeriders, Freerider Contacts, etc. All of them have been super comfortable and none of them have had the soles (or anything else) come apart other than normal, expected wear and tear. The Contacts have been my favorite so far.


----------



## MidnightFattie (Jun 13, 2017)

"What's the best (only) shoes for flats? 5.10"

"What's the best (only) freewheel? White Industries"

Just a couple of questions that come to mind that when asked on this forum result in a slew of parroted responses around here. There are others, too. Sometimes I don't even know if half the posters that parrot these responses have even used the product. 

Are these answers really true? Or do these questions bear further investigation to get to the truth? 

Weird phenomenons happen on forums. All forums, not just this one. Call it bandwagon mentality, forum fads, perhaps a touch of shill marketing factored in at some point - who knows....but my gut tells me that whenever you see these types of responses to your questions, to look deeper; to try something else. 

I don't know. I have a hard time believing 5.10's are the only shoes worth using if you ride flats.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

MidnightFattie said:


> "What's the best (only) shoes for flats? 5.10"
> 
> "What's the best (only) freewheel? White Industries"
> 
> ...




Please point me to the post in this thread where anyone said, "5.10's are the only shoes worth using if you ride flats."

People are just reporting their experiences, believe it or not.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

I've tried a variety of shoes: flip-flops, slippers, vulcanized skate shoes, skate styled fashion shoes, running shoes, trail runners, hiking boots, work/military boots, 5.10 freeriders, 5.10 impacts/karver, and other cycling industry copies of 5.10s.

I'd rate them best to worst:
9/10 5.10 karver (lace cover and slightly more ankle support, handles splashing/rain decently, no hot spots despite lacking ventilation, but sole comes unglued on sides and inner liner has ripped)
8.5/10 5.10 impact low (more protection and stiffer than lower ranked stuff)
7.5/10 5.10 freerider contact (a bit more freedom in choosing foot position, slightly more protective in toe, big downside is it collects gravel inside)
7/10 5.10 freerider (a bit more breathable than the impact/karver, but compromised protection, stiffness, but stays soggy for a while if it gets wet)
5/10 Teva Links (stiffer than non cycling shoes, noticeably worse than freeriders in all aspects, but didn't have the rep of coming unglued)
4/10 trail runners (grippy, worked extremely well off the bike compared to all others, was the worst about collecting gravel inside the shoe)
3/10 slippers (nice non-slip sole, but my feet were sliding around inside; forced me to adopt a more heel down pedal style)
2/10 skate shoes, vulcanized skate shoes, running shoes, hiking boots, military boots (the vulcanized skate shoes made my feet numb from all the feedback going through to my feet and were too flexible; the others lacked grip)
1/10 flip-flops (smashed a toe trying to ride too fast, on a rock, pedaling to carry speed out of a g-out)

Pedal pins chewed up the outsole of everything besides the boots and slippers.

I'd expect the new Spec 2FO would fit in the list with a 8/10, due to having that minimalist neoprene gaiter. 

I'm sad that the Karver's discontinued; was a hybrid of the impact low and high with a lace cover, and good neutral colors. Having the high top inside made dabbing and foot out maneuvers pose less risk to your ankles; more opportunity to do similar high speed drifts as Karver himself. Putting a foot out/down is a perfectly good strategy for flat pedals, especially if it gets you through the section faster and with more style. My 5.10s are ragged, but still functional after 6+ years.

Gravel in the shoe is probably the only comfort issue I can make note of. Never felt like any of the shoes were undersized/tight, nor had hot spots. I'm not particularly sensitive to temps and moisture.


----------



## digifun (Jul 17, 2006)

sole on my freerider was coming off
but 5ten was gracious enough to warranty it and replaced it for free
it’s a bummer that the old fiveten site is gone. their closeouts are gone


----------



## gtsum2 (Jun 28, 2017)

MidnightFattie said:


> "What's the best (only) shoes for flats? 5.10"
> 
> "What's the best (only) freewheel? White Industries"
> 
> ...


I tried vans, running shoes and hiking boots...then got some free riders recently and wow...they stick to my vault pedals like I am locked in...might be too much actually as you might have more float with a clip less pedal. I'm a believer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

5/10 Impacts are good. Grip is great. Fit is a bit boxy. Material is warm and water resistant which is a big plus for me. I wear flats for colder weather riding. Clips for warm weather.


----------



## I'm Dave (May 12, 2016)

Five Ten
Adidas Terrex Trail SL


----------



## idividebyzero (Sep 25, 2014)

I think Adidas Terrex Trail SL look the best, but I have never been able to buy them, I've had 3 pairs of Adida's Terrex line shoes and they are all fantastic and feel like $150 shoes. Freerider Pros look like the 2nd best but too expensive.

I've had Freeriders, thought they were joke for the price, literally nothing more than a glorified skate shoe. Wouldnt pay more than 50 bucks for Freeriders. I currently have a pair of Impact VXi that I got because they were on sale, they are ok, much better than Freeriders, grip is great but build quality is atrocious and dont breathe at all, they are like Walmart shoes.

Five Ten makes some really horrible shoes for how much they cost. The fit is extremely loose, the craftsmanship is extremely bad, everything about them is bad except for the rubber. I desperately wish there was more competition for rubber but other companies are braindead and wont put rock climbing rubber on a bike shoe because they are scared about durability.

I hate Five Ten but theres just no competition if you want a grippy shoe, part of me dies inside when I pay around $100 for their crap ass shoes. I'm hoping Adidas comes out with another mtb shoe so I can actually buy a pair this time around. Or maybe Vibram can grow a pair and put their Stealth competing rubber on a bike shoe rather than rock hard hiking boot rubber.


----------



## stonant (Mar 11, 2016)

My next shoe is going to be the ion raid amp shoe. Has good reviews and seems like some smart construction. About the going price of 5.10's.

https://www.backcountry.com/ion-rai...vMGLUyOdeo3MUvfLsAkqBJFReT8u4nGBoCGKYQAvD_BwE


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

I've had my Freerider Pros for a few years, love them. Haven't had a single problem with them.


----------



## Kingfisher2011 (Nov 1, 2011)

Another vote for the Five Tens. I have both the Freeriders and the Impacts(low). I've found Freeriders comfortable enough that I have a pair for riding and another pair that I wear to the office for business casual. The Impacts are another animal, they're just in the closet taking up space. The soles were grippy like the Freeriders but they're a much stouter, heavier, stiffer shoe. The padding on the inside of the shoe doesn't give me the room to move that I have in the Freeriders. I guess you could say it's more protection than I need for my riding style. Nice shoes, just not for me.

I will say that I've attempted to ride with my North Face hikers. Forget it. You're begging for shin damage. The Five Tens are sticky enough that you almost have to lift your feet to reposition them. My hikers and I would imagine MOST hikers, just don't have the right rubber compound and that chunky tread is not your friend. (My .02, your mileage may vary)


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Just read this. https://nsmb.com/articles/shimano-gr7-flat-pedal-shoes/


----------



## Weaponized (Oct 22, 2017)

Travis Bickle said:


> Just read this. https://nsmb.com/articles/shimano-gr7-flat-pedal-shoes/


Unfortunately they don't make them in men's colors. I really don't understand the color choices of some MTB shoes. Not everyone wants to be visible from the space station.

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Weaponized said:


> Unfortunately they don't make them in men's colors. I really don't understand the color choices of some MTB shoes. Not everyone wants to be visible from the space station.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


Gray is not "manly" enough?


----------



## Weaponized (Oct 22, 2017)

jcd46 said:


> Gray is not "manly" enough?


Not a fan of the lime green accents. Never been fond of my shoes saying "here I am".

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## kosulin (Apr 18, 2017)

I can't walk in 510 at all. Terrex Trail Cross SL are the best for long rides, especially if you expect any out of saddle activities.


----------



## WLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Travis Bickle said:


> Just read this. https://nsmb.com/articles/shimano-gr7-flat-pedal-shoes/


Those look pretty sweet. I've been on Teva Links when I ride flats, alternating with XTR Trail clip ins at times. Definitely going to check the Shimanos out


----------



## Dwoith72 (Apr 2, 2017)

Has anyone ridden with these Afton shoes? Saw them in Bike magazine a while back and I keep waiting to see someone mention them on the forums but Hasn't happened yet.

https://aftonshoes.com

I currently ride with Nike SB shoes and they stick to the pedals well but the heel construction totally lacks any stability so my heel tends to move around in the shoe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HawkGX (May 24, 2012)

idividebyzero said:


> I've had Freeriders, thought they were joke for the price, literally nothing more than a glorified skate shoe. Wouldnt pay more than 50 bucks for Freeriders. I currently have a pair of Impact VXi that I got because they were on sale, they are ok, much better than Freeriders, grip is great but build quality is atrocious and dont breathe at all, they are like Walmart shoes.
> 
> Five Ten makes some really horrible shoes for how much they cost. The fit is extremely loose, the craftsmanship is extremely bad, everything about them is bad except for the rubber.
> 
> I hate Five Ten but theres just no competition if you want a grippy shoe, part of me dies inside when I pay around $100 for their crap ass shoes. I'm hoping Adidas comes out with another mtb shoe so I can actually buy a pair this time around. Or maybe Vibram can grow a pair and put their Stealth competing rubber on a bike shoe rather than rock hard hiking boot rubber.


This hasn't been my experience either. Started off with Five Ten Spitfires (one of their lower cost models) and probably have over 1600 miles on them. Only lately noticed the soles starting to get kind of worn. Still absolutely rideable tho... can probably get a few hundred more miles on them for sure.

Also have the regular Freeriders and love them too. Stiffer soles and heavier than the Spitfires but still very comfortable on the bike. Not fabulous walking but not horrible either.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ehfour (Oct 17, 2016)

No love for Spec 2FO?

Ive been rocking 5-10s Freerides for 2.5 seasons, they look new on top but are exp the tearing on the rubber soles

Good fit- Have Spec footbeds for more support
Suck in the winter- DUH
Grip like MAD


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

If you're looking for Adidas Supernova Boost at a discount Probike has deals.
https://www.probikekit.com/clearanc...en_brand_content:adidas|en_gender_content:Men


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

Harold said:


> I've worn all three. There are a couple different rubber compounds in use among the various models and you can read about that on 5.10's website.
> 
> I started with regular Freeriders. I like them, but they have the flexiest sole of the bunch. Good for control and wrapping your foot around the pedals when you're in the air. But it can fatigue your feet on a long ride. At the other end of the spectrum are the Pro's. They have pretty stiff soles. Good support and cushion for your feet. But honestly, I didn't feel like I could feel enough feedback from the trail through my feet. I was so used to the regular Freeriders that the difference was a bit too much for me. I'd probably get used to it if I owned the shoes, but this was just a demo ride. I ended up buying the Contacts because they fall in the middle in stiffness. More stiffness and cushion than the regular Freeriders, but less than the Pros. I've been pretty happy with them.
> 
> ...


510 uses Barge all purpose cement in their kits. If you use this to repair where the sole comes up round the holes the pins leave it keeps the shoes going a long time. And the sole looks almost new.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Cerberus75 said:


> 510 uses Barge all purpose cement in their kits. If you use this to repair where the sole comes up round the holes the pins leave it keeps the shoes going a long time. And the sole looks almost new.


Hehe, mine have a bit more extensive damage, actually.

The first pedals I used, I think, were simply too narrow for my feet. Combined with the relatively flexible sole of the regular freerider, the outside of my foot would wrap around the side of the pedal. Right about the time I got the Contacts, I also switched to DMR Vaults, which are substantially wider than my old pedals and provide a much better base. However, the damage to the old Freeriders was done. I have about a 4" long tear in the rubber of the sole right at the point where the outside of my foot overhung the edge of the pedal. I could glob a bunch of cement in there to seal it (I found it one day after riding through a creek crossing when the underside of my shoe got wet, but nothing substantial splashed over the top), but I think the rip is big enough that I just need to glue an entirely fresh sole on there to help reinforce it.


----------



## fdes (Apr 16, 2014)

My favorite so far has been the 5.10 freerider contacts, but I can't get them to last more than a season. The pins from my vaults chew them up to the point that there are gaping holes in the sole after a year of riding.

I bought a pair of Freerider pros, but they don't grip as well as my contacts as the rubber is harder than the contacts and I find it a little harder to find my position with the dimpled soles. Just ordered some moto pins for the vaults that are a bit pointier, to try to get better grip.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

Harold said:


> Hehe, mine have a bit more extensive damage, actually.
> 
> The first pedals I used, I think, were simply too narrow for my feet. Combined with the relatively flexible sole of the regular freerider, the outside of my foot would wrap around the side of the pedal. Right about the time I got the Contacts, I also switched to DMR Vaults, which are substantially wider than my old pedals and provide a much better base. However, the damage to the old Freeriders was done. I have about a 4" long tear in the rubber of the sole right at the point where the outside of my foot overhung the edge of the pedal. I could glob a bunch of cement in there to seal it (I found it one day after riding through a creek crossing when the underside of my shoe got wet, but nothing substantial splashed over the top), but I think the rip is big enough that I just need to glue an entirely fresh sole on there to help reinforce it.


I had a pair come undone last time I was in Pisgah. Old pair that I kept for the water crossings. Plenty of cement and pressure fixed them in the hotel room. Took 2 days for the cement to completely set.


----------



## Sigtinius (Aug 13, 2017)

How does shoe goo compare to this cement stuff you're talking about if I needed to redo the sole on a pair of freerider contact's? I ordered a pair of contacts and tried them on. They're not comfy, but not uncomfortable. They are MUCH stiffer than I thought they would be and the sole is nowhere near as squishy and sticky as I thought they would be either. I don't know how they would grip any better than my nike's with a flat, squishy, and sticky sole, but then again I didn't try them on my bike because I might get them in a different color and might need to return them. Man the colors suck on the most models of 5.10's LOL


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

Sigtinius said:


> How does shoe goo compare to this cement stuff you're talking about if I needed to redo the sole on a pair of freerider contact's? I ordered a pair of contacts and tried them on. They're not comfy, but not uncomfortable. They are MUCH stiffer than I thought they would be and the sole is nowhere near as squishy and sticky as I thought they would be either. I don't know how they would grip any better than my nike's with a flat, squishy, and sticky sole, but then again I didn't try them on my bike because I might get them in a different color and might need to return them. Man the colors suck on the most models of 5.10's LOL


I've not tried shoe glue. 5TEN need a little break in time before you get the amazing grip. It's hard to find a decent color these days. I have a black pair with orange hints, from last year. But my favorite just gray and black are the ones I keep around that I mentioned glueing back together.


----------



## Sigtinius (Aug 13, 2017)

Should I wear the 5.10's around the house for a week before I try biking in them or put them on and take a hair dryer to them to loosen up the rubber or what? Like I said, they aren't very comfortable, but they aren't an uncomfortable shoe. Just a stiff shoe (not my preference for wearing around town, but obviously suitable for biking).


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

They'll conform to your foot quickly. My wife just got a new pair and we scuffed up the rubber with heavy grit sandpaper where the pedals go and that seemed to do the trick. Its like t he outer part of the rubber is hard. Blow dryer might work as well.


----------



## SuperStang (Nov 19, 2014)

Harold said:


> 5.10 actually sells resole kits for their shoes. I plan to take this route with my older Freeriders.


This quote intrigued me Harold because I recently bought a pair of 510s, but I'm waiting for the wet weather to chill before I wear them. So I went searching for these resole kits and it looks like they were discontinued by 510 a little while ago. The only kit I can find is a resole kit for their climbing shoes. Do you have any more information on it?


----------



## Haggis (Jan 21, 2004)

My son prefers his trainers to the Adidas Terrex SL I got him on the recommendation of this forum. I think the grip pattern on the Stealth soles isn’t as good as the 5Ten dimple pattern. Thinking of trying longer screws on his pedals before ditching the shoes. The shoes are very well made and have some nice features (like lace keepers)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

SuperStang said:


> This quote intrigued me Harold because I recently bought a pair of 510s, but I'm waiting for the wet weather to chill before I wear them. So I went searching for these resole kits and it looks like they were discontinued by 510 a little while ago. The only kit I can find is a resole kit for their climbing shoes. Do you have any more information on it?


Hmmm, bummer. I last looked at them awhile ago and didn't realize they got discontinued.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sigtinius (Aug 13, 2017)

Haggis said:


> My son prefers his trainers to the Adidas Terrex SL I got him on the recommendation of this forum. I think the grip pattern on the Stealth soles isn't as good as the 5Ten dimple pattern. Thinking of trying longer screws on his pedals before ditching the shoes. The shoes are very well made and have some nice features (like lace keepers)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really? I've only heard the flat stealth grip on the contacts is better than the dimple/ circle pattern on the regular freerider's


----------



## inonjoey (Jul 19, 2011)

Sigtinius said:


> Really? I've only heard the flat stealth grip on the contacts is better than the dimple/ circle pattern on the regular freerider's


The Terrex pattern is different than the contact - it's a pattern of channels in a flat sole, while the contact is truly flat. I think the contact's sole is hands down the best I've ever rode: super grippy and no dimples or grooves to get snagged on pins. That said, I'm loving the new Shimano flat pedal shoes. In terms of all our grip, the contact still has them beat, but the Shimano shoes aren't far behind and I've found the rest of the shoe to be superior (stiffness to flex ratio, lacing, protection, drying, etc).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## splitendz (Nov 13, 2015)

inonjoey said:


> The Terrex pattern is different than the contact - it's a pattern of channels in a flat sole, while the contact is truly flat. I think the contact's sole is hands down the best I've ever rode: super grippy and no dimples or grooves to get snagged on pins. That said, I'm loving the new Shimano flat pedal shoes. In terms of all our grip, the contact still has them beat, but the Shimano shoes aren't far behind and I've found the rest of the shoe to be superior (stiffness to flex ratio, lacing, protection, drying, etc).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been looking into the GR7's. Usually wear a size 9, so thinking about a size 43 (= 8.9 US). Have you found the sizing to big, small, accurate ?


----------



## inonjoey (Jul 19, 2011)

splitendz said:


> I've been looking into the GR7's. Usually wear a size 9, so thinking about a size 43 (= 8.9 US). Have you found the sizing to big, small, accurate ?


I found the sizing accurate for the GR9. I usually wear US 10, got the 44 and it fits well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Travis Bickle said:


> Just read this. https://nsmb.com/articles/shimano-gr7-flat-pedal-shoes/


They seem well thought out. That cuff thing/guard is a great touch.

Sure wish makers would come out with a colder weather shoe. Something like that Shimano would work, but like most of my mtb shoes I'd have to seal up the vents/mesh.

The Impacts I have are about the best colder weather shoes as the toe box is large, and the material is very water resistant. Water gets down the front of the tongue but I sealed that as well.

The Five Ten high top EPS shoes were no good. Tried them on and returned them. The sole was super thin compared to the Impacts, and thats where you need the most insulation.

Those OWN shoes that came out a while ago looked great, but were super expensive.

Not sure why someone can't make a proper foul weather flat. If anyone knows of a good one let me know.


----------



## YuoGotOwn3d (Jul 23, 2010)

For flat pedals what is the difference between wearing a mtn bike specific shoe and a grippy skate shoe?


----------



## Deep Thought (Sep 3, 2012)

YuoGotOwn3d said:


> For flat pedals what is the difference between wearing a mtn bike specific shoe and a grippy skate shoe?


In my personal experience, skate shoes don't provide enough protection. The bottoms of my feet got sore after long rides, and I've suffered a few bruised toes due to rock strikes.


----------



## tothetrail.tv (Apr 22, 2017)

YuoGotOwn3d said:


> For flat pedals what is the difference between wearing a mtn bike specific shoe and a grippy skate shoe?


Stiffness of the sole is a major part. Skate shoes can be grippy enough (I used to ride in an old pair of vans and they just about cut it) but they definitely aren't comfortable over longer rides of say 4 hours. The stiff sole on a pair of 5.10s would make all the difference. Otherwise, I'd say they fit pretty much like a skate shoe. My freeriders are perhaps the most comfortable pair of shoes I have.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

MidnightFattie said:


> I don't know. I have a hard time believing 5.10's are the only shoes worth using if you ride flats.


Maybe not but based on personal experience and what I see on the trail. I'd bet there are more 5.10 shoes for riding flats that all other combined....easy....probably X10. 5.10's are ridiculously popular. Admittedly, that's probably because nobody else has been able to crack the market effectively. Like the OP mentions, 5.10 shoes do have some off the wall colors and I'm not sure why because I rarely see anybody wearing the "odd" colors.


----------



## YuoGotOwn3d (Jul 23, 2010)

tothetrail.tv said:


> Stiffness of the sole is a major part. Skate shoes can be grippy enough (I used to ride in an old pair of vans and they just about cut it) but they definitely aren't comfortable over longer rides of say 4 hours. The stiff sole on a pair of 5.10s would make all the difference. Otherwise, I'd say they fit pretty much like a skate shoe. My freeriders are perhaps the most comfortable pair of shoes I have.


The soles of the skate shoes that I wear are pretty stiff. I have only ridden in my skates shoes about 2 to 2 1/2 hours at a time. I rode around town with a pair of running shoes/trainer which were way too floppy and not comfortable.


----------



## tothetrail.tv (Apr 22, 2017)

YuoGotOwn3d said:


> The soles of the skate shoes that I wear are pretty stiff. I have only ridden in my skates shoes about 2 to 2 1/2 hours at a time. I rode around town with a pair of running shoes/trainer which were way too floppy and not comfortable.


Maybe you'll be ok then. My Vans definitely have a less stiff sole than my 5.10s though - the 5.10s barely flex at all in fact. I guess it depends on which trainers and how long you're riding though.


----------



## jesse101 (May 23, 2011)

Personally for me, i ran 5 Ten free riders for like 3 years, before that i used some cheapo 5 tens, that were high tops, but light, provided ankle support..however provided zero protection from rock strikes and they were horrible when it came to hike a bike on certain sections.

5 tens for me..are OK...until i tried the Adidas! light..much lighter, same stealth technology, felt very comfortable while hiking/walking...didnt feel like a heavy set of vans. They also look much much better than any 5 ten i ever worn...i wore 5 tens cause they worked..however i am and have been very pleased with these:

adidas M TERREX SWIFT SOLO

lighter, have toe protection, same stealth outer soles, cooler, more comfortable...and best of all, look great in comparison to.

If i aint rocking SPDs, I'm sporting these...and honestly i haven't worn SPDs in quite a while simply because i enjoy wearing these shoes.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

I have a brand new pair of Specialized 2FO size 11 that I'll sell for $120 shipped after PP fees. I recently switched to clipless and I never got to wear this pair.

For me they are my favorite pair of flat shoes and I've tried several kinds.

I don't mind doing a return, but you have to pay $10 shipping to you and whatever it cost you to ship them back. But I find the size 11 is a very accurate size 11. If you wear a size 11 tennis shoe with normal socks, these shoes are going to fit you just right with a compression sock.
And for $10 less you can just pick them up in Austin Texas if you would prefer.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

SuperStang said:


> This quote intrigued me Harold because I recently bought a pair of 510s, but I'm waiting for the wet weather to chill before I wear them. So I went searching for these resole kits and it looks like they were discontinued by 510 a little while ago. The only kit I can find is a resole kit for their climbing shoes. Do you have any more information on it?


I discovered that they discontinued the resole kits too. Ugh. Now I gotta shell out real money or do something ghetto...


----------



## raaden03 (Nov 6, 2017)

Aside from 510, I like my HiTec hiking shoes. They work great on my flats.


----------



## Imasurfboard (Jul 5, 2017)

I bought the OWN FR-01, They're like rocketships, sleek, tight fit, 2-in-1 shoe with modular inners. Theyre bombproof with kevlar outers, good support and protection around ankles and those bones that stick out and toebox is solid. Theyre price but worth it, they stand up to rain, winter sludge and then you swap the inners for summer times. 9/10

I always rode in vans and thought that was the best, theyre grippy but flexible and you really can damage your toes if not real protection.


----------



## HotHead (Feb 24, 2015)

Varaxis said:


> I discovered that they discontinued the resole kits too. Ugh. Now I gotta shell out real money or do something ghetto...
> 
> View attachment 1186218


Duct tape.


----------



## 288GTO (Aug 17, 2015)

Wish Sidi made MB shoes for platform pedals


----------



## demonlarry (Jun 20, 2011)

Vans Pro low tops. Hardish flat bottom, super comfy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Looks like we got more offerings coming this year...
Now we have the following (that I have found) on the market...
- Adidas Terrex Trail Cross SL (which I have and love)
- 5.10 variety
- Afton Keegan and Vectal
- Specialized 2FO
- Shimano AM and GR series
- Pearl Izumi X-Alp series
- Vans or Etnies skate style shoes (plenty wear these)
and I am sure that I am forgetting a few others in there but the market is starting to grow some. Been running my Adis since Christmas (we have had a pretty mild winter allowing somewhat consistent riding) and they have been great with my DMR Vault. However, they seem to like pedals with longer, grub style screws vs pins like my old Xpedo Spry. So that may be something to take into consideration as well, what pedals you are running.


----------



## Sigtinius (Aug 13, 2017)

I've yet to get a new pair of MTB shoes, but I'm going to do so pretty quickly.

I've decided I'm either getting the contact's, pro's, or Bontrager flatline's. I really hate most of the ugly colors 5.10 offers and I agree with k2rider1964 that I never see anybody on trails ever wearing any 5.10's in ugly colors so I don't know who buys them.

I'm also planning on purchasing them someplace that both a good return policy if they are super uncomfortable as well as a good store warranty so if the soles are ripped apart in an unreasonable short amount of time, I can take them back and try something else.


----------



## Rockadile (Jun 27, 2005)

I got a pair of the 5.10 Freeriders in Psychedelic Red/Blue for $55. They are pretty ugly but for half price, I am in.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Sigtinius said:


> I've yet to get a new pair of MTB shoes, but I'm going to do so pretty quickly.
> 
> I've decided I'm either getting the contact's, pro's, or Bontrager flatline's. I really hate most of the ugly colors 5.10 offers and I agree with k2rider1964 that I never see anybody on trails ever wearing any 5.10's in ugly colors so I don't know who buys them.
> 
> I'm also planning on purchasing them someplace that both a good return policy if they are super uncomfortable as well as a good store warranty so if the soles are ripped apart in an unreasonable short amount of time, I can take them back and try something else.


Check out Zappos or Amazon. I have found that 5.10s are pretty true to size. I normally wear a 10.5/11 in most shoes and the 45 fits me pretty perfect. I recently purchased the Adidas Terrex Trail SL because my 5.10 Freeride VXi were just super clunky and love the Adis so far. Been great on and off the bike and have great grip on my DMR Vault pedals. Honestly most people I run into wear either skate shoes, running shoes or 5.10s for riding flats, but then again most people I ride with are clipped in.



Rockadile said:


> I got a pair of the 5.10 Freeriders in Psychedelic Red/Blue for $55. They are pretty ugly but for half price, I am in.


Right! That is what I loved about the closeout section on their website.. Got the Freeride VXi to my door for less than $70 off there.


----------



## miamic70 (Feb 26, 2008)

I picked up a pair of these Adidas Terrex Trail Cross SL and love them.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B072WBC66N/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Sigtinius (Aug 13, 2017)

How is amazon's return policy, especially a used product that might be defective like the sole coming off so soon on the 5.10's? Or if you try it and don't like it but then they are now "used"? I like Amazon's color selection better, but other stores have outstanding return policies perfect for something like this (almost like a try before you buy).


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Sigtinius said:


> How is amazon's return policy, especially a used product that might be defective like the sole coming off so soon on the 5.10's? Or if you try it and don't like it but then they are now "used"? I like Amazon's color selection better, but other stores have outstanding return policies perfect for something like this (almost like a try before you buy).


Return policy at that point is more dependent on the vendor not just Amazon (unless it says sold and fulfilled via amazon). Always heard that Zappos has one of the best return policies around but have never personally tried it.


----------



## scycllerist (Jul 31, 2017)

Anyone try Reebok steel toe skater shoes? Some pedal strikes can bash the foot They're also decent priced.


----------



## fdes (Apr 16, 2014)

Sigtinius said:


> How is amazon's return policy, especially a used product that might be defective like the sole coming off so soon on the 5.10's? Or if you try it and don't like it but then they are now "used"? I like Amazon's color selection better, but other stores have outstanding return policies perfect for something like this (almost like a try before you buy).


Don't know about Amazons return policy, but I have returned 5.10s bought from Amazon to 5.10 for sole delam. They sent me a new pair as the delam was within a year of purchase.


----------



## hogfly (Mar 6, 2018)

No love for the Giro Jacket?

That's what I'm currently wearing.

Pros: very comfortable. I wear them just casually at times. No problem at all switching from trail to just walking around town in them. They've also been very durable. They're also really fast drying from my experience on some rides with stream crossings.

Cons: not as "sticky" as the 5.10 stealth rubber. Not as stiff in sole as the higher end 5.10 models, either.

I've liked my Jackets, but I'll be switching to a 5.10 for my next shoe.


----------



## Bradym77 (Nov 22, 2011)

I have a pair of 5.10 Freerider Contacts and they are very comfortable. Every foot is different and for shoes I would never buy a pair without first trying them on. 

Also your pedals matter quite a bit in regards to grip. I recently used some crappy metal pedals that came on the rental bike in Sedona. I could never find the sweet spot on the pedals. I switched them out with some Chesters my friend brought with her and immediately felt the next best thing to being clipped in.


----------



## jahkneefive (Sep 8, 2009)

sole stiffness, or lack there of, is the big issue that forces you to pick function over style. 5.10s are hands down th best combo of grip and stiffness out there, but damn they are ugly, uncomfortable to walk in, and hot as holy hell. I've tried numerous mountain/hiking shoes, including the terrex, and while they solve all the latter mentioned issues, and in the case of hte terrex even have great grip, I've yet to find a pair with enough stiffness not to cause my feet to cramp after long rides. I've toyed around with the idead of cutting some sort of stiff material insert to put in a pair of hiking type shoes and see if that helps.

I'm holding out hope Pearl Izumi makes a flat pedal version of the journey...

Edit: Forgot to add heavy and bulky to the list of things I hate about 510s...


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

miamic70 said:


> I picked up a pair of these Adidas Terrex Trail Cross SL and love them.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B072WBC66N/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


I'm trying these next. I have the Terrex hiking shoe, sucks for riding but doesn't have the regular laces. My last crash was after my shoelace got wrapped around my pedal. These hiking shoes are great for pushing my bike though.


----------



## TNTall (Nov 7, 2016)

I love Five Ten Freeriders except that they soak up water and dry very slowly. Has anyone tried the Freerider Pro that is supposed to improve on that?


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

TNTall said:


> I love Five Ten Freeriders except that they soak up water and dry very slowly. Has anyone tried the Freerider Pro that is supposed to improve on that?


Yes, so far best 5:10 shoes ever imo.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

TNTall said:


> I love Five Ten Freeriders except that they soak up water and dry very slowly. Has anyone tried the Freerider Pro that is supposed to improve on that?


Yes, the Pros are noticeably better in that respect. The Pros are also stiffer, which some riders may prefer (I do).


----------



## Gphanatix1 (Jul 18, 2018)

The stinger II are among the best flat pedal mtb shoes and are seen as an upgrade to the previous cycling shoes from the Stinger O'Neal collection. The outer sole is made from a unique rubber compound, which is known as honeycomb rubber. It features honeycomb-patterned tread marks that are designed to provide enhanced grip, stability and traction.

https://furiousbikes.com/best-mtb-shoes-for-flat-pedals/


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

Gphanatix1 said:


> The stinger II are among the best flat pedal mtb shoes and are seen as an upgrade to the previous cycling shoes from the Stinger O'Neal collection. The outer sole is made from a unique rubber compound, which is known as honeycomb rubber. It features honeycomb-patterned tread marks that are designed to provide enhanced grip, stability and traction.
> 
> https://furiousbikes.com/best-mtb-shoes-for-flat-pedals/


Seems everyone doesn't agree. Living in the PNW, the soaking up water thing already had me shaking my head NOPE, but lack of traction was the final nail in that coffin.

Seems they aren't necessarily "among the best flat pedal MTB shoes". That statement is very misleading and I believe intentionally so. That would be like saying just because I'm standing in a crowd with 20 of the top freeriders on the planet that somehow I'm among the top freeriders - NOPE. Just because a shoe can be reviewed among some great shoes, doesn't make it a great shoe by association.


----------



## hogfly (Mar 6, 2018)

TNTall said:


> I love Five Ten Freeriders except that they soak up water and dry very slowly. Has anyone tried the Freerider Pro that is supposed to improve on that?


Man, I'd never noticed that until last week. My son was in his Freeriders, and I was in my Giro Jackets. We had several creek crossings. The next morning, my shoes were bone dry. His remained wet through that day and were still pretty damp the next day.

Of course, the traction of the Freerider is VASTLY superior to my Jackets.


----------



## injected59 (Aug 14, 2016)

I didn’t read the prior 83 replies, but I’d like to put in my vote for Specialized 2fo’s. I have mildly collapsed arches, not horrible, but the 510’s felt like sh!t. I also thought the 510s were too sticky causing difficulties readjusting foot placement. The 2fos are so comfortable I usually continue to wear them the rest of the day after a morning ride. I use raceface Chester’s if anyone cares.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

I just got some Giro Riddance mids after wearing a hole through the sole of my Freerider Elements in under a year.
Certainly don't feel as grippy, but that is probably the pedal. Azonic Americanos have a pronounced axle hump which the 5:10 could curve around.
Might be time for new pedals, thin & flat like one ups composites.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

FWIW, Vans and my feet don't mix. I bought some Bearcats (they are all basically the same shoe, from what I can tell) and tired to wear them on the bike and on the street several times. now, within 30 seconds of putting them on, I get a bout of metatarsalgia (look that up) so bad that I can barely stand up. the toe boxes on Vans' lasts are so narrow that they crush my feet. I do not have "wide" feet. I just have feet that are accustomed to not being smashed into modern, narrow shoes.

I don't know if Five Tens are going to be much better. some people say they are wide, others say they are too narrow. I can only tell if a shoe has enough toe room for me if I wear them for a day or two. for $150, that's an expensive experiment.


----------



## abevern (Apr 21, 2009)

mack_turtle said:


> ... I do not have "wide" feet. I just have feet that are accustomed to not being smashed into modern, narrow shoes.
> 
> I don't know if Five Tens are going to be much better. some people say they are wide, others say they are too narrow. I can only tell if a shoe has enough toe room for me if I wear them for a day or two. for $150, that's an expensive experiment.


FiveTen Freerider Pro. I have a moderately wide foot and I like the feeling of the pros. I'd be surprised you find them too narrow.

They're also my favourite 510 shoe. Have used Impacts and Freerider VXi previously. Impacts were too much shoe (big and solid) - I liked the VXi but they run the softer rubber and my pedals cut them in half after about a year.


----------



## 36Miles (Nov 6, 2016)

I have Freerider EPS for winter and a pair of Specialized 2FO (the newer, warmer weather model), and I like the Specialized shoe a little more. It has better support and that neoprene booty makes for a great fit. That said, they are not winter shoes and I will continue wearing the 5.10 shoes when it gets cold. I don't think, if you like the fit, you can go wrong either way. Given that they cost about the same, I prefer the Specialized shoe to the standard summer Freeriders.


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

I've got Giro Riddance (mids) and Shimano GR9's. Pedals are OneUp.

I think the Giro's are on the heavy side. Otherwise, I like em'. The GR9's are ugly as phuk, but I think they shred. Def my fav. Maybe don't HaB through a creek with em' though - water doesn't drain fast.


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

KiwiJohn said:


> I just got some Giro Riddance mids after wearing a hole through the sole of my Freerider Elements in under a year.
> Certainly don't feel as grippy, but that is probably the pedal. Azonic Americanos have a pronounced axle hump which the 5:10 could curve around.
> Might be time for new pedals, thin & flat like one ups composites.


Well the Giros only lasted 2 rides before they tore open.
The shop took them back & swapped them for GR9's. 
They're a lot grippier and I like the speed lace. They're a bit too cool for winter, so a tube of glue in the sole of the Elements should see them right until summer.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

I found a black/grey version of the Shimano GR7 at JensonUSA. I'm more comfortable rocking this color, over the blue and grey/green.

@KiwiJohn what do you mean, wore a hole through the sole of your Freerider Elements? Can I see a pic? Just curious. Might try to see if my shoes are prone to that too.


----------



## splitendz (Nov 13, 2015)

I'm looking for something new (currently Freerider Pro). Curious if the GR7 is lightweight, and how quickly they dry ? Also curious about new Bontrager Flatline.


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Varaxis said:


> @KiwiJohn what do you mean, wore a hole through the sole of your Freerider Elements? Can I see a pic? Just curious. Might try to see if my shoes are prone to that too.


You can't really see it now I've glued it up, but it was where my foot sat on the outside pins.
I must put more wait there, so everyone will be different.
They're 200gr lighter than the Elements & drying isn't an issue. Keeping warm in winter is though.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Oh, so like the pic I posted of my 5.10s above with the stealth rubber outsole getting dug out by the pins.


----------

